# Chocolate Labs



## CVC42 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello

I have a friend of mine who is finnaly going to get himself a hunting dog. He is being told by others to stay away from Chocolate Labs if possible and to stay with the Blacks and Yellows as they have less training problems, that Choclates are more difficult to train. So I thought I'd ask it here and get some expert input and share it with him. 

Thanks-
Steve


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the best upland bird finders I've ever seen is a chocolate. I always hate running the upland section of a test after this dog. It's so hard to compete with.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Chocolate dogs swim slower, are less intelligent, can't mark, bark more and eat more food.



WRL


----------



## Cuivre River Retrievers (Jun 13, 2006)

Great labs come in all three colors - but if it ain't black send it back!


----------



## scott2012 (Feb 16, 2009)

WRL said:


> Chocolate dogs swim slower, are less intelligent, can't mark, bark more and eat more food.
> 
> 
> 
> WRL


aht oh....get the popcorn


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

WRL said:


> Chocolate dogs swim slower, are less intelligent, can't mark, bark more and eat more food.
> 
> 
> 
> WRL


Correction: They mark good, but tend to give your their little brown finger when running blinds!! ;-)


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Now Lee, they don't actually swim slower, they are just pacing themselves because they don't come out of the water, they just keep a goin'. ;-)


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

I wouldn't own one.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

WRL said:


> Chocolate dogs swim slower, are less intelligent, can't mark, bark more and eat more food.
> 
> 
> 
> WRL


Their poops are bigger too.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Scott Adams said:


> Their poops are bigger too.


Cause and effect.....amen brother!

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

scott spalding said:


> I wouldn't own one.


I got $50 for gas for ya.....bring them on up!! 

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Now Lee, they don't actually swim slower, they are just pacing themselves because they don't come out of the water, they just keep a goin'. ;-)


Its because its hard to turn around with water wings on......easier to just keep going straight!

WRL


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Well someone has to start.

Until recently the gene pool for Chocolate labs has been very shallow, a recessive trait they were culled out of Hunt line breeding stock in the old days. The color survived becuase hobby breeders choose to breed primary for color. All of the sudden it became all the rage to own a chocolate lab, they continued to be bred solely for color and not hunting skill. Thus we got a lot of chocolate pups and very few that could preformed very well, and the chocolate lab got is non-preforming rep. Recently ~10-15 years chocolates are being bred back to hunting stock, and developed for trialing and hunting. However to date there are probably only 2-3 chocolate lines that have ever really preformed in the FT-HT world. 
I've worked with a few and they are prefectly capable of turning into good hunting dogs, Still I will say that in my experience their attitude towards training is different than that of solid field bred dog with many generations of field breeding. They have a tendency to go chocolate on you, but the same can be said of any non-field bred dog reguardless of color, you just neve know what your going to get


----------



## Love's Labradors (Jan 17, 2011)

I own and train all 3 colors. It is 'breeding-breeding-breeding'. 

There are more notable Champions and Champion producers in black and yellow but Dakota's Cajun Roux is no slouch and as well, Charles Tyson did a super job with both Blue and Ryder. 

Just make certain there are Notable Champions in the lineage. Dogs need to be proven!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

Jana Love said:


> It is 'breeding-breeding-breeding'.


You said it. If the pup has the right bloodlines color is just about the last thing I'm worried about. Personally, I'll take a black or fox red over a chocolate any day, but that's all personal preference.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I will say that in my experience their attitude towards training is different than that ofsolid field bred dog with many generations of field breeding*.* *They have a tendency to go chocolate on you, but the same can be said of any non-field bred* dog reguardless of color, you just neve know what your going to get


The same can be said for any well "Field Bred" dog of any color. If you knew how many dogs that are black, yellow, and chocolate that get "washed out" of the top pros programs you would be amazed. Just think of how many great breedings take place and then cross reference that with the number of competative derby, qual, and AA dogs and you will see the difference in the numbers. Color makes no difference. do your homework and check out the parents and make sure they have the attributes that you are looking for in a potential pup.


----------



## CVC42 (Oct 12, 2010)

I love the humor on here....I told him the same thing more or less I got both my Labs from Majestic Oak kennels in Zimmerman Minn. First one was Yellow and my new lab is (not yellow or black)  I had some fits early on with mine but got them worked out. You get out what you put in and he knows that he hunted many times behind my Yellow, and wants one like it. So I told him to carve out out 5 nights a week for the next 5 years and he'll have one.

Thanks!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

CVC42 said:


> I love the humor on here....I told him the same thing more or less I got both my Labs from Majestic Oak kennels in Zimmerman Minn. First one was Yellow and my new lab is (not yellow or black)  I had some fits early on with mine but got them worked out. You get out what you put in and he knows that he hunted many times behind my Yellow, and wants one like it. So I told him to carve out out 5 nights a week for the next 5 years and he'll have one.
> 
> Thanks!


You get out of them what you put in to them.

Never a truer word spoken (or written). 

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Well someone has to start.
> 
> Until recently the gene pool for Chocolate labs has been very shallow, a recessive trait they were culled out of Hunt line breeding stock in the old days. The color survived becuase hobby breeders choose to breed primary for color. All of the sudden it became all the rage to own a chocolate lab, they continued to be bred solely for color and not hunting skill. Thus we got a lot of chocolate pups and very few that could preformed very well, and the chocolate lab got is non-preforming rep. Recently ~10-15 years chocolates are being bred back to hunting stock, and developed for trialing and hunting. However to date there are probably only 2-3 chocolate lines that have ever really preformed in the FT-HT world.
> I've worked with a few and they are prefectly capable of turning into good hunting dogs, Still I will say that in my experience their attitude towards training is different than that of solid field bred dog with many generations of field breeding. They have a tendency to go chocolate on you, but the same can be said of any non-field bred dog reguardless of color, you just neve know what your going to get


This isn't exactly accurate.

While in "the days of old" lots of yellows and chocolates did not survive the "weaning process".....but the chocolate gene has always been there.

I can show you some SMOKIN' chocolate pedigrees from almost exclusively black pedigrees. There are no "chocolate being bred to hunting stock" pedigrees........

WRL


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jana love is an equal opportunity owner/trainer. so am i! all this rtf color bias just makes me sick. "i have a dream that someday my dogs will be judged not by the......" hold on i don't want to get this moved to potus! 

if your buddy wants a choc lab jana is correct, tell him that buying as close to "blue" and "ryder" as he can is a good bet. and/or a pup sired by a super choc throwing black like kip's "it's all over now baby blue" is a great potential bet. 

what a beautiful dog scott spalding wouldn't own that is pictured in his avatar.

if it's brown..... it will get down, or maybe run to town, or make you look like a clown, or tree like a hound..........get a good breeding, train, train, train and all those friends will be amazed what that recessive traited little brown star can do!!!

john mc


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

roseberry said:


> jana love is an equal opportunity owner/trainer. so am i! all this rtf color bias just makes me sick. "i have a dream that someday my dogs will be judged not by the......" hold on i don't want to get this moved to potus!
> 
> if your buddy wants a choc lab jana is correct, tell him that buying as close to "blue" and "ryder" as he can is a good bet. and/or a pup sired by a super choc throwing black like kip's "it's all over now baby blue" is a great potential bet.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't own one I own four


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

I used to judge for the APLA (no commentary please) and two of the best dogs that ever ran under me in the upland test were a yellow bitch and a chocolate bitch.

Would I have one? Probably not, but I have seen some very good ones and gotten the opportunity to see their work "up close and personal".

Good luck with your search!


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

I really hope all those bad things said are true. If I got what I did out of my clm then I'm gonna look like the second coming of lardy/Graham or whoever when I get my little black girl.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

You better let my 15 week old chocolate Maggie x Tick puppy that because today she was retrieving from 155 yards, delivering to hand after sitting solidly at heal waiting for release.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

155 yards with baby teeth!! forget hillman, i want that misty marsh dvd!

john mc


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Orange dogs rule !



.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Some 25-27 years ago Cleo and I came on the trial grounds at Staple's Dairy in central Louisiana with a Chocolate female. A bail bondsman that knew everything there was to know made the comment, "Look at those fools comming on the trial grounds with a brown dog, they ain't got no sense, they can't count to three." That kind of irritated Cleo and we decided we would try to breed some Choclates that could count to three, and over the years we have produced a few by selecting good studs (some of them were Blacks that were Chocolate factored)Snake Eyes, Way Da Go Rocky, and some Yellows that threw Choclates Bo Jangles and Black Golds Kate's Rascal, and then several Brown dogs that bred true, Candlewoods' Cash On The Line, Dakato"s Cajun Roux, back to G P's Gentle Ben and have had resonable success by placing pups with people with intelligence to do something with them. We would like to include Baby Blue in the breeding program, but we've gotten just too dam old. Maybe Mandy will do that with some of the pups she has gotten. That's her problem.

Got any popcorn left? Thanks for reading this, bill
________
PAXIL SETTLEMENTS


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh, CVC42, If your friend picks a pup with a good pedigree and devotes the time and proper training and gets help when he needs it, there is no reason he can't have a good dog, no matter what color the dogs coat is. I trained HRCH Gator Point's Ga. Brown (Sweetie) mostly by myself and she was GREAT, but she died when she was 6 1/2 years old and part of me did too. Tell your friend good luck, Bill Watson, Gator Point Kennels
________
CurlyBlonde


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

nothing like a post from Mr. Bill, or Mrs. Cleo Watson to give support to a person cosidering a chocolate pup. probably run off all you chocolate haters too!!!! ha ;-)


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Go to a test or a trial and see for yourself what is doing what and decide for yourself. I could care less what color anyone buys as long as they put the time in the dog deserves!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned how bad they shed and their horrible gas



/paul


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I do to, but I tell Cleo it is Double Dipper. z Bill
________
SunshineBabe live


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

They just ain't right in the head, but then I'm not quite right either so they work for me.

That out of the way, there are some pretty good chocolate breedings out there.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

roseberry said:


> 155 yards with baby teeth!! forget hillman, i want that misty marsh dvd!
> 
> john mc


 She's special, hope nobody tells her she's chocolate!!!! Pretty sure you could keep adding distance on her too, she's confident in her work!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Barracuda Blue's call name was "Cuda", not "Blue"

Anyway, I love my chocs.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Anybody can own one of those "common" ole black dogs.....


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

MoJo said:


> I used to judge for the APLA (no commentary please) and two of the best dogs that ever ran under me in the upland test were a yellow bitch and a chocolate bitch.
> 
> Would I have one? Probably not, but I have seen some very good ones and gotten the opportunity to see their work "up close and personal".
> 
> Good luck with your search!


No commentary!? Heck the APLA upland section was what I referin' to! The chocolate I know of is named Cruz and that's exactly what he does in the upland. I won't tell you the amount of time he finished a MPR test because you wouldn't believe me.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

scott spalding said:


> I wouldn't own one.


Me neither. 

fp


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

My experience is that brown blends into the carpeting (at least at our house) better than black or yellow thus allowing more time for training due to less time vacuuming.

Aside from the above preference, find a pedigree you like with health clearances add time, love and money you'll have a good dog regardless of color.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

WRL said:


> Its because its hard to turn around with water wings on......easier to just keep going straight!
> 
> WRL


Water wings, ha, chocolates are such chewers, they shred anything near them, truck bumpers, house siding, forget kenneling one in anything less than tungsten steel, water wings would just be flotsam as that choco dog paddles for the horizon. Besides, chocolates never do anything the easy way. I think I've got a half dozen lazing around here, eating me out of house and home, stinking up the place, no one in their right mind wants a chocolate unless it's dipped in nuts and served in a box. I have to dye 'em black when I need to get one out the door.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

CVC42 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a friend of mine who is finnaly going to get himself a hunting dog. He is being told by others to stay away from Chocolate Labs if possible and to stay with the Blacks and Yellows as they have less training problems, that Choclates are more difficult to train. So I thought I'd ask it here and get some expert input and share it with him.
> 
> ...


All absolutely true. I sent an 8 month old started choco female to her new owner last October. You can tell from the pic (she's on the left) that she absolutely hates ducks and hunting. LOL. _Look at the bloodlines, not the color_


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I did actually have someone tell me that they have much larger turds than the other colors.It was hard to be tactful .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jay,
i assume whoever made the turd size comment was going on anecdotal observation only. (more *non scientific *data)

i do know some who hold brown dogs in such contempt they would probably resort to measuring and weighing turds in order to discredit the poor dogs.

call the myth busters show, they are probably is search of new and fresh (or not so fresh) myths to solve!

john mc


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

CVC42 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a friend of mine who is finnaly going to get himself a hunting dog. He is being told by others to stay away from Chocolate Labs if possible and to stay with the Blacks and Yellows as they have less training problems, that Choclates are more difficult to train. So I thought I'd ask it here and get some expert input and share it with him.
> 
> ...


Chocolate dogs can not handle the cold and will not pick up a pheasant like black and yellow.


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

Misty Marsh said:


> You better let my 15 week old chocolate Maggie x Tick puppy that because today she was retrieving from 155 yards, delivering to hand after sitting solidly at heal waiting for release.


Mine from the same litter is showing real promise too. I'm following the Hillmann method with her and she seems extremely quick to pick up the lessons. Looks like a quicker version of Nick Jr from the video. My little chocolate Pirate pup is showing good drive and steadiness also.

But, I'm biased. I have 5 chocos now with one more on the way in May. I got in on the Deacon x Sully litter from the Academy.

I could really stir the pot with my British chocolates I suppose.


----------



## NPursuit (Jan 13, 2011)

They will even try to steal your car if given the chance. You have to keep a close eye on them at all times.


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

They have no natural ability or birdiness either...


----------



## Dmusser (Mar 20, 2010)

Chocolate is only good on ice cream.........


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

Nor will they give any extra effort on a retrieve. Barriers are a real problem.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

tim,
that jumpin' the fence thing would be considered dangerous with a real dog. don't try this at home unless you have an "expendable" chocolate. great pic BTW!!
john mc


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jana Love said:


> I own and train all 3 colors. It is 'breeding-breeding-breeding'.
> 
> There are more notable Champions and Champion producers in black and yellow but Dakota's Cajun Roux is no slouch and as well, Charles Tyson did a super job with both Blue and Ryder.
> 
> Just make certain there are Notable Champions in the lineage. Dogs need to be proven!!!!!!!!!


 
then again blacks far out number chocolates as do yellows to some extent. Chocolate always works for me


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

roseberry said:


> tim,
> that jumpin' the fence thing would be considered dangerous ...


That choco was one of my imported British field bitches. Jumping fences and walls are part of the game over there. You are correct on the dangerous part. I also imported an Irish FTCh who had broken a leg while clearing a wall during a trial.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> I did actually have someone tell me that they have much larger turds than the other colors.It was hard to be tactful .


This kinda reminds me of that line by Jack Palance in City Slickers. "I crap bigger than you!"

BHB


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

So went up to a pro trainer, who had been very very grumpy lately asked him why, and the answer "I have 6 chocolates and 1 golden on my truck" :lol:


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

huntem up,
i would be the same as that pro, not even 6 fine chocolates could cheer me up if i had that ........ never mind


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wish you could find a chocolate with any desire


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Chocolate labs wont break ice to retrieve, are ugly and can't even tolerate the Alabama cold.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

Chocolates are really late bloomers. My chocolate was already 5 1/2 months old , before I could take him out to hunt. He only retreived two that morning. One from the middle of the pond and a wounded one they scurried into the bushes, that he had to track. Would have done a lot better if we could hit something.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

View attachment 5118

He is growning up fast.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Ernie said:


> View attachment 5118
> 
> He is growning up fast.


He outgrew his doghouse and is standing on top of it! I would agree he is growing up fast!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

You are right about the cold.;-)


----------



## CVC42 (Oct 12, 2010)

My friend laughed and cried when I showed him your coments he bought a Chocolate yesterday... and didn't even ask me to go along!! I told him that there is a hunters code that you have to take your buddy along when you get a new pup, he has much to learn.... he's really excited ( his wife not so much) and I sent him the link to this forum. Thanks for all your input. I have another friend who is having problems which I'll post later.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Best dog ever is a Chocolate male.... Best manners, best marker, best attitude and lives to please. Background... 3rd generation Honcho. Mom was a lovely couch potato.

He is 12 years old now.... hasn't slowed down a bit but I don't let him run full speed
anymore. He is happy running out and retrieving bumpers from a pile. 

I don't believe color makes a big difference.... breeding might however.


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

drakedogwaterfowl said:


> Correction: They mark good, but tend to give your their little brown finger when running blinds!! ;-)[/QUOTE
> 
> the little one in the pic (FAITH-starting senoir tests next month) had her jr @ 9 months!! does everything you ask. the older one (hope-working on her masters) fits into the quote above. long story ... short, she had to be removed from training for a few months. my husband took her out to run a few bumpers after she was cleared from the vet. needless to say ... he casted her right, she went left. he called her back . . . sent her again. . . casted left, she went right!!! i say "thats my girl!!" she was pissed that we didnt run her while she was sick, and she **** messed with us!!! she gave us the finger!!! my husband called her back, and made me go get her collar! we laughed our a***s off when we got back into the house. she is smart, and has a sense of humor. we have to be on our toes. my husband is a mechanic, he says... " you gotta be smarter than the tool your working with!" bottom line - if you are ever loved by a choclate lab - you will understand . . . only if your smarter than the tool.


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

one more post . . . breeding, breeding, breeding.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I agree.... I would NEVER own a chocolate..... 











meet my rusty nail...  he's my character! Too smart for his own darn good!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I wouldn't own one either.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Love me some chocolate.....


specially if mixed with some Roux....wingmagic that is.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

20 years ago...Chocolate Pickins was slim...and I swore I'd never own another.Especially after ole "Bottle Cap Brownie".... Then I went and watched Ammo and some other Fantastic Chocolates Run... Now I am still trying to choke down that "Crow"
It is Pedigree, Pedigree, Pedigree, Talent, Temperment, Training, Training, Training, YOUR Committment... A good Dawg is Still a Good Dawg. I love my Black, Yellow and Chocolate Dawgs...They all rule...


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Same here...I wouldn't own one. Trying my hardest to convince hubby we need a 4th.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

But look..... we choco dogs can't be all that bad.......... I can even touch my nose.... can you!!!

TyRa


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Good one Deb..... nuth'in wrong with a chocolate dog.


----------



## Bubba06 (Jan 18, 2011)

I should have read this thread first, I have only had her for 3 days and she is already making my life miserable!!!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Bubba06 said:


> I should have read this thread first, I have only had her for 3 days and she is already making my life miserable!!!



I'll take her off your hands......;-)

lesa c


----------



## Bubba06 (Jan 18, 2011)

lesa c said:


> I'll take her off your hands......;-)
> 
> lesa c


sorry... you would have to kill me. The ducks are in trouble this year.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Bubba06 said:


> sorry... you would have to kill me. The ducks are in trouble this year.



It looks like they definitely are to me. Have a great time with her!

lesa c


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

NOW you messed up...you got Ammo's momma commenting on the post





SFLabs said:


> But look..... we choco dogs can't be all that bad.......... I can even touch my nose.... can you!!!
> 
> TyRa


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

SFLabs said:


> But look..... we choco dogs can't be all that bad.......... I can even touch my nose.... can you!!!
> 
> TyRa


 
Oh yeah, anything a choco can do a black dog can do better  










;-)


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

OK Howard......but can they do the S..t..r..e..t..c..h. :razz::razz:


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Bubba06 said:


> I should have read this thread first, I have only had her for 3 days and she is already making my life miserable!!!


Boy, I'll give her a home.....! ! She is sweet !


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

SFLabs said:


> OK Howard......but can they do the S..t..r..e..t..c..h. :razz::razz:


Oh Deb.... what a cutie.... now your torturing ME!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Have been very busy and just saw this tread. I must first say that this is one of the "best" color threads ever.

Just my two cents worth. As you can see my my avatar, brown dogs don't like the water either.

Never owned anything but chocolate dogs.

Janet


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Bubba06 said:


> I should have read this thread first, I have only had her for 3 days and she is already making my life miserable!!!


They are hard to handle at that age aren't they... ;-)


----------



## Cindy B (Nov 1, 2010)

Jana Love said:


> I own and train all 3 colors. It is 'breeding-breeding-breeding'.
> 
> There are more notable Champions and Champion producers in black and yellow but Dakota's Cajun Roux is no slouch and as well, Charles Tyson did a super job with both Blue and Ryder.
> 
> Just make certain there are Notable Champions in the lineage. Dogs need to be proven!!!!!!!!!


I have to agree. I don't own a chocolate, but friends of mine have some pretty fabulous chocolates. I used to recommend them to people that wanted a lab as a pet . . . not any more!!


----------



## NPursuit (Jan 13, 2011)

It's hard to believe that Jake went from the little dog doing the Ammo stretch to this in one year.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

And they are afraid of Decoys too!!!

Gator's babies


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a Golden guy so I can be pretty objective here. One of the best marking (land and water) and blind running dogs I've seen is a little chocolate female that belongs to a friend. She shows up to work and has a motor on her. Conversely, one of the most obstinate, worst marking, terrible blind running dogs I've seen is a chocolate male. Wasn't Rascal (NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star) a chocolate? From what I've read, he was known for being an incredible marker. I think like most pups, you pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

They just lack 'drive" and can't get them into the water.


















plus they are so hard on the eyes


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

I heard that only trainers with brown hair and brown eyes could train labs. Those with black, blond or red hair or green, hazel or blue eyes should never be used since they can't train anything. Makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

caryalsobrook said:


> I heard that only trainers with brown hair and brown eyes could train labs. Those with black, blond or red hair or green, hazel or blue eyes should never be used since they can't train anything. Makes sense doesn't it?


Absolutely!!! Its the truth!! 

WRL


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

caryalsobrook said:


> I heard that only trainers with brown hair and brown eyes could train labs. Those with black, blond or red hair or green, hazel or blue eyes should never be used since they can't train anything. Makes sense doesn't it?


Now I have an excuse ROFL


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

SFLabs said:


> OK Howard......but can they do the S..t..r..e..t..c..h. :razz::razz:


That is AWESOME!!! too cute


----------



## STROCHLABRADORS (Aug 13, 2008)

I picked brown dogs because I thought they would be better camouflaged in the swamp. Did I make the wrong decision based on the wrong criteria?


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

Heard the same things when I got my CLF. After she got her HR at 11 months old and her first Finished pass at 13 months all I heard was you just have a Black in a Brown body but don't tell her. She would have her HRCH by now if I hadn't been deployed to Afghanistan for the past 10 months. Planning to get after the training when I return and move over to the AKC venues as well this fall. Seriously it is all about the breeding as stated before. This is my first lab and all the training with the exception of FF has been done by me supported by some buddies already in the HT games. She has been very easy to train, I guess i should count myself lucky.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Like Bringing A Green Car To The Indy 500


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Just wanted to keep this thread active


----------



## Jessica Payne (Mar 19, 2011)

actually, I have a chocolate, and she is one of the best dogs I have seen. She's 6 months old and she knows a lot more than other dogs her age. She is a fast swimmer, fast runner, dedicated retriever, and is the "birdiest" dog I have seen. She learns pretty fast too! She has an awesome pedigree too, so that helps. But isn't that what people go by in the first place? So not all chocolates fit into the myth. Some people just need to get real, I think. Dog racism is ridiculous!!!


----------



## LabLover45 (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a retired 11 year old chocolate. In training I have one that is almost a year old. Color means nothing. It's how you train the dog after you find out its personality. Pressure wise is the big thing in training to see what they can and can't handle. Also, get a copy of Bill Hillmans `Training a retriever puppy``And go to Obedience classes. Good Luck!!


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

I hate em to! Mine runs more like a Quarter Horse then a Dog!! Not sure if I need to saddle him or heel him Hunts upland bird's like a GSP but Flushes instead of Points and picks up ducks like any Dam Black or Yellow dog I've ever seen


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

> Dog racism is ridiculous!!!


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Haven't you fashionista's heard..._*Chocolate*_ is the new BLACK!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

This pup is sold. A chocolate from FC AFC Tiger McBunn to national finalist, Ripple. Black to black produced this guy.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

the last time someone posted this question I laughed for 3 days reading all the responses! they were great. So, enjoy the responses. I love my chocolate lab. He is turning into a machine. I had a yellow female. She was a machine as well. My next will be black, and I am sure she will be a machine too. It's all about how you train your dog, not the color.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Ironwood said:


> This pup is sold. A chocolate from FC AFC Tiger McBunn to national finalist, Ripple. Black to black produced this guy.


Came with leash attached Cute pup


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

WRL said:


> Chocolate dogs swim slower, are less intelligent, can't mark, bark more and eat more food.
> 
> 
> 
> WRL


Can't resist getting in this. I own 3 chocolate and one black. You are right on one thing. Thhe chocolates eate more.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

caryalsobrook said:


> Can't resist getting in this. I own 3 chocolate and one black. You are right on one thing. Thhe chocolates eate more.


You've got that one right. The chocolates I have are never picky eaters.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

and they grow to fast

From this 










To this is just 6 months he is the second one in from the left (Brady sitting between his parents)


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

How about who are the best trainers? Those with red hair, brown hair, black hair or blond hair? Well maybe not blond hair


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

caryalsobrook said:


> How about who are the best trainers? Those with red hair, brown hair, black hair or blond hair? Well maybe not blond hair


Don't forget no hair....;-)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mike Tome said:


> Don't forget no hair....;-)


HELLO


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I was actually told that chocolates produced bigger stools........hahhahhha ?


----------



## smackem (Apr 27, 2011)

They have big tongues and can't hear well.. Most spent their days eating grass and growing up to the size of horses.

What?


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Howard N said:


> Oh yeah, anything a choco can do a black dog can do better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you are black you have to close your eyes to lick it


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Honest question: What is the fascination with "chocolate" labs? I truly don't get it.

fp


----------



## Adam DeLancey (Feb 18, 2011)

Bayou Magic said:


> Honest question: What is the fascination with "chocolate" labs? I truly don't get it.
> 
> fp




I agree! Some of the best labs I have been around were Chocolate


----------



## Hotchocolate (Jun 24, 2011)

Video of tiger/ripple/chocolate female water retrieve at 11 weeks. Always wanted one not disappointed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcvg4WKEyeE


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike Tome said:


> Don't forget no hair....;-)


Forgot about that. They are in a class all by themselves. That right Ken?


----------



## jhixf564 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chocs are the best for me because my wife lets me get'em!


----------



## mmoe (May 9, 2011)

I love my chocolate Lab!!! I didnt realize there were so many brown dog haters..Cya at the hunt test...


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Bruce Mountain has nice hunting labs--chocolates with AKC Hunting Test, NAHRA and UKC titles. His website is topchocolatelabs.com and he lives south of Des Moines, IA.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I would never have one


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang choco dogs....can't keep them out of the garden either!!


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't buy one either.


----------



## REBEL RIDGE FARMS (Nov 27, 2010)

We Do Like Chocolates At Rebel Ridge FC/ AFC Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck M.H. 26 Derby Points. The Only Chocolate Bitch To Have FC/ AFC/ MH And On The Derby List. Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise And Fall 36 Derby Points, 2 Back To Back Qualifing Wins , Am And Open Jams, And Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It . 15 Derby Points, M.H. And 2 Am Jams In 3 Ams This Spring.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

I know for a fact that they are NO Darn Good and Can't Count to 3.


----------



## Hotchocolate (Jun 24, 2011)

I.ve never seen a tread with so much sarcasm.LOL.


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a full sister to Bruce Mountains "Woody". Nice bloodline. I'll trade a white pom for a choco.....


----------



## obsessed (Aug 3, 2010)

The only thing better than a chocolate is a british chocolate !!!


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Why would you want a puppy that looks like this???


----------



## bobkrimm (Aug 20, 2008)

How about this guy!

Loves cats at three months










Loves ducks at two years


----------

